# Can't wait any longer... The countdown is on.



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, I know it is a bit early, but I can't wait.

There are only 8 weeks until Halloween shopping officially begins. Around 4th of July is when Michael's seems to start putting out their village pieces. 

So, remember folks... start feeding the kids and the pets every other day and you should have enough money to start shopping in July!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

you waited to start counting the days?

I actually repurposed my old New Year's Countdown Clock. It sits on my desk now counting down to 10/31


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Lady Nyxie
You go girl : )*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I always figured the countdown started November 1st.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh yes! Thats not far at all!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Too funny. This year my DH is the one already working on stuff.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Is that the Lemax stuff?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

wandererrob - I should have specified that this is the countdown for the stores to start carrying their Halloween stuff.

perdidoman - Thanks and please feel free to join me in the it's coming closer Snoopy dance.

Bone Dancer - Again, I should have specified the shopping countdown.

skeletonowl - I know that is why I am so excited.

Dark Star - I too am working on stuff, but it feels more official when the stores put stuff out.

hawkchucker - Yes, the Lemax stuff. This year I am going to have to be more selective as I am seriously out of room.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I hear ya on the running out of room, but since I started collecting the Egyptian and Pirate stuff for my other two boys (oldest gets the other Spookytown stuff) I'll have to get everything I can for their collections.


----------

